# Deathwatch Minigame on the Horizon?



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like a lot of people are reading into this teaser from the upcoming WD as heralding a Deathwatch release in the coming week.










There's a lot of things that are black and silver, but Deathwatch fit the bill without hesitation (apparently). Natfka and BoLS both report that there's going to be a boxed game a la Execution Force/BaC:



> via anonymous sources on Faeit 212
> -Had it confirmed today that the Black and Silver teaser is 100% Death Watch.
> 
> -I saw the release schedule tonight.....100% Deathwatch confirmed.


Womp. Salty to be sure, here's some old stuff that might just be resurfacing in the coming days with some truth or proven total wishlisting:



> Previously a source who spoke to BoLS on condition of anonymity, said:
> 
> 
> Opposition force for the Deathwatch in the Boardgame is Tyranids.
> ...


What do you think, Heresy: are we looking at a Deathwatch mini-game or something else that's black and silver?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It has been rumoured for a while. They are a pretty cool subject to base a game on. Hopefully it'll at least provide another great value box for someone just looking to expand their 40k force.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

On Dakka, the opinion is the opponents maybe genestealer hybrids.
That would certainly get the cash out of my wallet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

R_Squared said:


> On Dakka, the opinion is the opponents maybe genestealer hybrids.
> That would certainly get the cash out of my wallet.


That would be excellent. I thought we might see something a bit sooner when they started bringing out data slates.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess I can see it, but at the same time, Black and Silver also fits War Zone Fenris. There's been lots of talk in the fluff on that book that the Dark Angels (Ravenwing is Black) and the Grey Knights (Silver) will be getting some love.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Rumours over on BOLS is that Genestealer cults are confirmed as the opponent to the Deathwatch. Apparantly the box will contain an unknown number of mono-pose (think the BAs in Space Hulk) Deathwatch marines that may or may not be chapter optional (one rumour says that one particular DW marine is GeeDubs first ever dedicated Blood Ravens mini) and a number of Hybrids, a few Purestrain and a brand new box-only Broodlord.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It has been rumoured for a while.


Over a year, I'd wager. I would have posted before but it all just looked exclusively like wishlisting considering there were no picture leaks like what we had for Execution Force or Battle at Calth. This is the first time there's been any inclination from GW that it -might- be happening as far as I'm aware.



Xabre said:


> There's been lots of talk in the fluff on that book that the Dark Angels (Ravenwing is Black) and the Grey Knights (Silver) will be getting some love.


I'd rather this. The mini-games are....less than interesting to me. Not to mention I don't think we've seen a campaign release schedule interrupted by anything other than maybe AoS and this Wulfen business doesn't quite seem finished to me yet.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ughhhh more Dangle love? Fuck that.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ughhhh more Dangle love? Fuck that.


Their Ravenwing Detachment saw some help in the form of a rare FAQ from GW recently, but I could see fancier Formation rules as something to go with that band-aid.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ughhhh more Dangle love? Fuck that.


TAU is rumored to be getting more, after getting two separate campaign books. In fact, it's not rumor anymore, it was spotted in White Dwarf, along with Ork updates.

So while I'm a little miffed that some codices are double dipping while others languish, I'll take it, if it means Grey Knights.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

This happened on Facebook.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I am both impressed and disappointed. Impressed with the quality behind these Deathwatch sculpts. Disappointed by the lack of options for those of us who wanted to create their own Deathwatch kill-team, and are tired of only seeing the First Founding and occasionally the Second Founding represented in their ranks.

For those interested, the Deathwatch kill-team here is actually from the quick reads available on Black Library (The ones with the absolute WORST covers BL have ever revealed), and this is their line-up:

Ultramarines: Vael Donatus
Blood Angels: Antor Delassio
Dark Angels: Zameon Gydrael
Space Wolves: Drenn Redblade
Iron Hands: Ennox Sorrlock
White Scars: Jetek Suberei
Imperial Fists: Rodricus Grytt
Raven Guard: Edryc Setorax
Salamanders: Garran Branatar
Blood Raven: Jensus Natorian

I admit the Blood Raven is a really nice touch and that is the one that I would actually alter my own custom Kill-team, which I have already created, to include. The rest however, well really it's just unimaginative.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, that seals it. Deathwatch it is!

Fuzzy pictures are bad to base an opinion off but those look pretty good to me.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

ntaw said:


> Well, that seals it. Deathwatch it is!
> 
> Fuzzy pictures are bad to base an opinion off but those look pretty good to me.


It's clear enough to see they look better than the Wulfen. 

So, I loosely understand _what_ Deathwatch is, but _why_ does it exist (fluff-wise)?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyriks said:


> It's clear enough to see they look better than the Wulfen.
> 
> So, I loosely understand _what_ Deathwatch is, but _why_ does it exist (fluff-wise)?


The Deathwatch exist to be the commandos of the Space Marines in a way. The reason they exist is to undertake the secret missions that the Inquisition needs done, but can't trust a Chapter to perform because said Chapter would not accept Inquisitorial oversight. Plus too many people would become aware of it. The Deathwatch provides elite teams that can do the Ordo Xenos' dirty work.


LotN


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Deathwatch exist to be the commandos of the Space Marines in a way. The reason they exist is to undertake the secret missions that the Inquisition needs done, but can't trust a Chapter to perform because said Chapter would not accept Inquisitorial oversight. Plus too many people would become aware of it. The Deathwatch provides elite teams that can do the Ordo Xenos' dirty work.
> 
> 
> LotN


Ah, thanks! So, how does one play them? Tiny games of one or two squads?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyriks said:


> Ah, thanks! So, how does one play them? Tiny games of one or two squads?


Uh no. The Deathwatch are an elite choice for Space Marine armies, and I imagine soon all Imperial armies. These ones might actually be very useful as an allied formation to an Imperial army, i.e Guard or Mechanicus.


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Lord of the Night said:


> Uh no. The Deathwatch are an elite choice for Space Marine armies, and I imagine soon all Imperial armies. These ones might actually be very useful as an allied formation to an Imperial army, i.e Guard or Mechanicus.
> 
> 
> LotN


Actually, right now Deathwatch don't exist with any sort of in game rules. Sternguard are an Elites Choice for SM, and are the units that most closely are considered to match what Deathwatch would be.

There is one Apocalypse Formation right now that's a Deathwatch Kill Team, and literally is a bunch of Sternguard with a chaplain. But aside from that, they've never had in-game rules.

We don't know if this will even offer in game rules or not. What you may end up with is a single Formation made up of the individual models with specific wargear. Kind of like running 'The Eight' for Tau.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Actually, right now Deathwatch don't exist with any sort of in game rules. Sternguard are an Elites Choice for SM, and are the units that most closely are considered to match what Deathwatch would be.
> 
> There is one Apocalypse Formation right now that's a Deathwatch Kill Team, and literally is a bunch of Sternguard with a chaplain. But aside from that, they've never had in-game rules.
> 
> We don't know if this will even offer in game rules or not. What you may end up with is a single Formation made up of the individual models with specific wargear. Kind of like running 'The Eight' for Tau.


Dafuq?! Really?? Well then this game had better offer those rules, because I damn well want to field a pair of Kill-teams, or one bigger team, as an elite ally to my Mechanicus ingame.


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Lord of the Night said:


> Dafuq?! Really?? Well then this game had better offer those rules, because I damn well want to field a pair of Kill-teams, or one bigger team, as an elite ally to my Mechanicus ingame.
> 
> 
> LotN


I think the book was called War Zone Damnos, and it allowed you to field a Deathwatch Kill Team. It was one of the more balanced Apocalypse Formations for regular games; mostly just Sternguard that also had specialist ammo to kill Necrons. Otherwise it was all the standard special ammo. And a Chaplain. There may have been the option for Vet Vanguard on top of Sternguard? Can't remember.

It's possible that they may release a 'Deathwatch' datasheet. However, I can't see it. With this particular sprue, it's not the old fashioned upgrade kit. The models are so very specific.

Plus, it's obvious they're trying to push the idea that Deathwatch are made out of different types of models (there's a Vanguard, some Sternguard, a Heavy Bolter, a Vet Sergeant, a Champion), so how could you build something like that out of a datasheet?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tyriks said:


> It's clear enough to see they look better than the Wulfen.


It's always the poses I'm looking for. GW cares a lot about the detail of their models, but some of the 'one pose only' stuff is...well....shit terrible.

Real question to everyone:

Do you care at all about the alleged mini-game or is it all just for the minis?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the idea that it's a boxed game with minis usable in the overall game. I've always loved that aspect.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

ntaw said:


> It's always the poses I'm looking for. GW cares a lot about the detail of their models, but some of the 'one pose only' stuff is...well....shit terrible.
> 
> Real question to everyone:
> 
> Do you care at all about the alleged mini-game or is it all just for the minis?


That's true. I liked modeling my Death Company slash makeshift Sternguard a lot more than tactical marines for that very reason. My Skitarii Vanguard were also annoying because every model had a specific leg, arm and two-piece torso combination (and I realized that after cutting everything off the sprue and laying them out to glue together like an assembly line. Took me all damn night to sort it out).

I'm more interested in a minigame. I have enough to worry about with my AdMech army to build.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Real question to everyone:
> 
> Do you care at all about the alleged mini-game or is it all just for the minis?


Which brings the question round again.

How can we incorporate these minis? Calth was easy; you could mass produce armies out of what they give you. And Execution Force gave you four models, and each had statlines.

But what will this do?

Assuming it's 10 very unique models in a Kill Team/Mordheim style, they'd be good for conversions, but on small scale because you're getting one of each chapter per box. Great if you want to convert, for instance, a Dark Angels Champion, but these kit seems less than useful for a 'squad' of Deathwatch out of sternguard, like most were hoping for.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> And Execution Force gave you four models, and each had statlines.


I guess those Chaos models aren't included anymore?



Xabre said:


> But what will this do?


This could be playable as a Formation or as a throwback to the Last Chancer's Dirty Dozen kinda theme. Playing them as basically anything else would be pretty god damned lame since (at present) two models have jump packs and want close combat and everyone else wants to stand and shoot.

I think they would entirely work better in a game situation on their own, just like how the Last Chancers used to be. Hmm.....maybe I rework those rules into 7th edition....

I'm actually kinda loving that @Mr. Jar and @Tyriks are stoked on the game. I know 5-8 people with the Calth box that don't even know how many game tiles came with it :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

To be honest, I don't care about the models (30k all the way!). However, if it is a mini-game ala-Space Hulk and comes with Space Hulk-esque tiles, I'll be picking one/a few up for some Zone Mortalis battles tiles.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> I'll be picking one/a few up for some Zone Mortalis battles tiles.


This is what was recently suggested in my group as a use for the Calth tiles. Now I want to cut 3" foam into channels and make my own ZM table...it could be so much fun!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> I guess those Chaos models aren't included anymore?


I assume they are. But at the time, it was the only way to get the assassins, so who cared?



> This could be playable as a Formation or as a throwback to the Last Chancer's Dirty Dozen kinda theme. Playing them as basically anything else would be pretty god damned lame since (at present) two models have jump packs and want close combat and everyone else wants to stand and shoot.


I never even considered the ramifications of different movement options. It's a good point. But I don't think it will be a unit. I really think that this formation will tell you to play the 10 characters as just that. Characters. Not ICs, not as a unit, but as 10 individual models who CANT join other squads, etc. Each one with lots of special wargear and stuff.

The kicker will be whether the formation will end up needing so many books to use, because maybe the DA champion uses DA wargear, while the Wolf has his own, etc etc.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> The kicker will be whether the formation will end up needing so many books to use, because maybe the DA champion uses DA wargear, while the Wolf has his own, etc etc.


I seriously doubt that. GW is, for better or worse, trying to make things playable out of the box. If these aren't reserved for a mini-game I would surmise that they would come with a datasheet containing the full rules for such characters in their packaging or in a White Dwarf. 

It would be absolutely painful to need four Codices to play ten models, and the BA model at least has a hand flamer which is book-specific I believe.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Check out this video.

Mini-game with genestealer cult confirmed!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Hybrids! Woot! :biggrin:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Using those awesome deathwatch models in 40k won't be hard as I can make up the rest of the models for the squads they're in using the upgrade sprues I have, using them with the first company formation from the space marine codex. However unless they release gene stealer and deathwatch rules for 40k then the stealer cult are gonna be useless for the main game, which would be a tremendous shame cause they rock. I will be buying this release however.

Edit: just had a thought about another use for the stealer cult, necromunda had rules for stealer cults back in the day so that's always an option.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

F*CK ME THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!!

Ok so now we have the entire line-up for Deathwatch: Overkill. In it we will get;

10 x Deathwatch Marines

12 x 1st/2nd Gen Hybrids
8 x 3rd/4th Gen Hybrids w/Autoguns
4 x 3rd/4th Gen Hybrids w/Grenade Launchers
2 x Purestrain Genestealers
2 x Hybrids w/Mining Laser
2 x Aberrants w/Power Hammer
2 x Aberrants w/Power Pick
2 x Genestealer Familiars
1 x Magus
1 x Primus

I will definitely be buying this.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't forget the primus!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Don't forget the primus!


Mistook the Primus for a Patriarch. Same thing ultimately.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

tu_shan82 said:


> However unless they release gene stealer and deathwatch rules for 40k then the stealer cult are gonna be useless for the main game, which would be a tremendous shame cause they rock.


GW likes money, and no mini-game they've released in the last years has models that can't be used in 40k. I wouldn't be surprised if we get Genestealer Cult and Deathwatch mini-Codices a la Inquisition or Assassins, or at the minimum simple datasheets to include them in games of 40k. Heck this might even lead to a new or updated Tyranid Codex, who knows? I seriously doubt that these models will be mini-game only.

Those models look friggin' sweet, with the sole exception of the Aberrants. They look like they've just had 'stealer bits glued onto spots of them as opposed to there being some sweet flesh-to-stealer action like we've seen in dozens of Chaos models with former self to Warp influenced self. More so with the power pick ones, just looks like a half decent kitbash. If this game blows me away with its awesomeness and I end up getting it laugh I would definitely be adding some Kneadatite to those joints and making it look more like skin mutating into Genestealer hide.

Can't wait to see some gameplay videos from GW.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Forgot the Patriarch...










I will be buying this, I may even pre-order for the first time ever.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

"Cassius's kill team"? Ultramarine Chaplain Cassius??

EDIT: Yes, yes it is. Younger too, much like Calistarius (Mephiston) from Space Hulk. Way to go GW! You regress that storyline!!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Mistook the Primus for a Patriarch. Same thing ultimately.





R_Squared said:


>


Apparantly they aren't the same thing. Also, AREYOUKIDDINGMETHERE'SANOTHERONETHISISGOINGTOBEEPIC!


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I am posting again. 

DEATHWATCH GETS A HANDHELD FRAG CANNON?

The nerd rage is too much for me to deal with.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

EDIT:

whoops, didnt' see everyone already posted.

And yes, @ntaw. The IMPERIAL FIST is carrying a Frag Cannon.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I am posting again.
> 
> DEATHWATCH GETS A HANDHELD FRAG CANNON?
> 
> The nerd rage is too much for me to deal with.


What's wrong with that??


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Lord of the Night said:


> What's wrong with that??
> 
> 
> LotN


Because up until this very second, they only existed on Furioso Dreadnoughts.

Also, the Salamander Terminator gets a heavy flamer, powerfist, and meltagun.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Because up until this very second, they only existed on Furioso Dreadnoughts.


The Inquisition's boys always get the secret stuff.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> What's wrong with that??


As a BA player I've been hoping for this for _years_ and now some dumb cunt in fancy armour has it.

I have more to say but it just isn't worth it and has nothing to do with the topic of this thread. At least the models look tits.



Xabre said:


> The IMPERIAL FIST is carrying a Frag Cannon.


Do I really stand corrected? He's a member of the Deathwatch and Imperial Fists as a whole can't take the weapon. Deathwatch have received a handheld frag cannon and it happens to be an Imperial Fist holding it.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Do I really stand corrected? He's a member of the Deathwatch and Imperial Fists as a whole can't take the weapon. Deathwatch have received a handheld frag cannon and it happens to be an Imperial Fist holding it.


Not a correction. More an emphasis. I would have rather seen a BA Devastator (that would have been something else, right?)

It feels like every other model got wargear that was very proper for their chapter.

And then the Imperial Fist, who are supposed to be masters of fortification, and have their Bolter Drill, gets a weapon that their chapter has never used.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Ok so now we have the entire line-up for Deathwatch: Overkill. In it we will get;
> 
> 9 x Deathwatch Marines
> 1 x Deathwatch Terminator
> ...


Updated the list of models after re-reading one of the images. So in total we are getting 11 Deathwatch figures,2 support minis and 39 Genestealer figures.

No way this game costs less than £100. Calth cost £95 and it had less figures than this does.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I am posting again.
> 
> DEATHWATCH GETS A HANDHELD FRAG CANNON?
> 
> The nerd rage is too much for me to deal with.


I would hope it's assault 1.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit those Space Marines are just about as stereotypical examples of their Chapters as it is possible to be. :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Not a correction. More an emphasis. I would have rather seen a BA Devastator (that would have been something else, right?)
> 
> It feels like every other model got wargear that was very proper for their chapter.
> 
> And then the Imperial Fist, who are supposed to be masters of fortification, and have their Bolter Drill, gets a weapon that their chapter has never used.


I'll admit I was confused! :laugh:

That makes a lot more sense brother. Fully agreed.



Angel of Blood said:


> I would hope it's assault 1.


Whatever it is, I have a feeling it will trickle down to our beloved Bangles eventually. Otherwise nerd rage may completely take me and I will disappear into its depths.

Proof of board game:












Lord of the Night said:


> No way this game costs less than £100. Calth cost £95 and it had less figures than this does.


I feel like I saw somewhere that it was $160 US, but I can't seem to locate the source of that information :/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I feel like I saw somewhere that it was $160 US, but I can't seem to locate the source of that information :/


If that is the case then it will be £115. And at 3rd party retailers that is about £103.50 at 10% off, £92 at 20% off and £86.25 at 25% off. I know of nowhere that does any further discounts.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> If that is the case then it will be £115. And at 3rd party retailers that is about £103.50 at 10% off, £92 at 20% off and £86.25 at 25% off. I know of nowhere that does any further discounts.


From Natfka:



> Deathwatch; Overkill 100£ $165USD


EDIT: This incessant double posting crap that's going on with Heresy has me pissed. Break time.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ntaw said:


> From Natfka:
> 
> Deathwatch; Overkill 100£ $165USD


Interesting price gap. Guess that means that this will be £90 at 10% off, £80 at 20% off and £75 at 25%.


LotN


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

My first thought was frag cannon, but then quickly changed to being a hb with some sort of recoil dampener as deathwatch used to have move and fire heavy bolters. Probably a frag cannon though but guess we will find out in a a week. TBH though it doesnt worry me though because despite being a long term BA fan and on and off again player for years Im more pissed with the steriotypical blood angels vanguard vet. In fact despite loving sallies, DA, BA and SW and having models from all four armies, Im far more impressed by the fist to the point that hes my fave of the lot because hes the least chapter steriotyped of the lot


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> My first thought was frag cannon, but then quickly changed to being a hb with some sort of recoil dampener as deathwatch used to have move and fire heavy bolters. Probably a frag cannon though but guess we will find out in a a week.


The picture's caption actually says frag cannon. Plus the ammo feed looks identical to a Dreadnought's frag cannon.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The BA guy is also a veteran sergeant, not a Vanguard vet. 

40k rules confirmed, check BoLS and translate to English from German.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

thought iron hands first but finally. Are they releasing shoulder pads as well?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Can anyone speak German?




















































> The Squad has a Sternguard Profile. It seems though that all of the are Charakters
> All have frag and krak grenades
> Vael Donatus has a boltgun and special issue Ammo ( you know the Sternguard on)
> Drenn Redblade has a boltgun, special issue ammo and two ccw
> ...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well fuck me. :shok: 

This will be my first pre-order in years.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Incredibly hard to read image that surfaced on my facebook. It looks like the patriarch has ml2 and telepathy.... invisible nids


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Better get an update soon for us Bangles that gives our Frag Cannons the slug option too. Though I'd admittedly rarely use it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

WHO WANTS ENGLISH RULES?!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Why, oh why, did we get scans of some shit rules that nobody will ever ever use instead of the Genestealer Cult rules we all wanted to see!?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Why, oh why, did we get scans of some shit rules that nobody will ever ever use instead of the Genestealer Cult rules we all wanted to see!?


Well i'd like to use the Kill-team as an ally to my Mechanicus army.


LotN


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Well i'd like to use the Kill-team as an ally to my Mechanicus army.


...why, may I ask? I get that the Deathwatch is a cool thing in the fluff, but why would you use this at all?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> ...why, may I ask? I get that the Deathwatch is a cool thing in the fluff, but why would you use this at all?


As a more durable range squad to support my Skitarii and draw some fire from them as they advance. Perhaps not the whole squad but rather the Donatus half-squad, focus on the range guys and cut the melee guys entirely.


LotN


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

175pts seems like an awful lot for 5 Sternguard, even with the pretty good ranged weapon. 15pts more would buy you 5 Grey Knight Terminators with a Psycannon, which trades off AP3 for double the shots and AP4 Rending. Sure, no special ammo, but double the shots at 24" range, and to be honest if we're talking about 24" range then 4 special ammo Boltguns aren't making any kind of appreciable difference to your army. The GKT are about a million times better in combat, far tougher with 2+/5++ instead of 3+, and can actually shoot what they want to because of Deep Strike and Relentless.

I mean, to each their own, but I don't see how anyone would use this over other options other than because they think that alien hunters are cool and the colour scheme's neat.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't like em.

Squad Donatus is no better than standard Veterans, aside from a few one-off rules per model. 

The individual elites (terminator, bike, jetpacks) do NOT have the IC rule, which mean they can't be added to squads. They are lone wolves, doomed to First Blood. Now, they do have amusing rules and stuff for them, but they're not able to really support anything. Plus, their rules are a little... weird. For instance, the biker has Split Fire, which only is useful in the large formation (which I'll get to). The Terminator has 2 guns, but no rule to fire them both. Things like that.

As for the large 535 point formation... Meh. The Jumppacks and Bike are locked down to the speed of the infantry, and the entire squad can't Sweep because of the terminator. You can't take a transport (bikes can't be transported, and even if they could, with Bulky jump packs, this squad is worth 16 models, which limits it to an expensive LRCrusader)

It's just a target.

Am I wrong?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Guess it's another week b4 we see the cult rules.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Guess it's another week b4 we see the cult rules.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

But, it looks cool. Not as cool as a genestealer cult, but definitely cool. And I don't usually think much of marines.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

R_Squared said:


> But, it looks cool. Not as cool as a genestealer cult, but definitely cool. And I don't usually think much of marines.


Truth! Though I can't tell if some of the cultists are wearing bodysuits, or that's just their chitin...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I love how they have kept the same design ethic as the original cult hybrids


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Did that Librarian seriously pay 5 points and limit himself to the Biomancy tree just to gain special issue ammunition for his *gasp* bolt pistol?!

I know the rules look terrible, but I can't shake the feeling I missed something there.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Rush Darling said:


> Did that Librarian seriously pay 5 points and limit himself to the Biomancy tree just to gain special issue ammunition for his *gasp* bolt pistol?!
> 
> I know the rules look terrible, but I can't shake the feeling I missed something there.


At least with him, he's an IC, so you could theoretically put him into a different unit somewhere so his Biomancy could buff people, along with his force sword.

That's part of my issue with these guys. Each one seems to be built for rule of cool, but not a lot of thought into the tactics of the units.

I still want to know why anyone would pay 500+ points to have a squad that can't take advantage of all of its modes of transportation.


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like the Genestealer Patriarch is an Independent Character and can roll on Telepathy (twice).

Hello invisible nids.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

yes, invisi-nids are worthwhile against ammo that ignores cover...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Deathwatch-Overkill-EN

The game has gone up for pre-order. Must say the Genestealers look fantastic painted up.


LotN


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Love what is on offer with the game. All the models look at least pretty good to damn good. The big thing I'm wanting out of this is to take the Genestealer cult and use that in a Necromunda game. Also, they need to bring Necromunda back so that I can do such a thing.
The kill team looks good. Each one looks properly differentiated.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Rules for genestealer cult have been leaked:


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Stealer rules look good, nice and fluffy for a little harassment force that's come from the enemies own ranks. Can't see them winning the game by themselves, but as long as they tie up / distract some nasties while the rest of the nids move up the board, all good stuff.

Managed to play a game of Overkill in my local gdubs yesterday, was pleasantly surprised overall, very different. The space marines generally kill the horde by the bucketload, but the horde come back on and have some very cheeky cards to play. As someone who collects nids and marines, this ones a no brainer for me.


----------

